# Haswell i5 4670k Temperatur unter Last



## Tomior (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir nun endlich auch eine neue CPU (4670k) gegönnt und diese mit dem CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken 2 installiert.
Ich habe nun zum Test Prime95 durchlaufen lassen und habe sehr hohe Kerntemperaturen angezeigt bekommen. Ist es wirklich normal, dass dieser Haswell Prozessor bis zu 90 Grad heiß wird (ohne oc mit 3,8 ghz Turbo)?

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir eine kurze Antwort geben könnt! 

Mein System:

Mainboard: MSI Z87 GD65
CPU: Intel Core I5 4670k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (habe die beigelegte Wärmeleitpaste verwendet)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X

SG


----------



## xfn42 (3. Juli 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu viel !
Sitzt der kühler richtig ?
Nicht zu viel oder zu wenig wlp drauf ?
Laufen die Lüfter auf 100% ?
Wenn es Überall ein ja ist muss es eigemtlicch ein Auslese Fehler sein .


----------



## Scalon (3. Juli 2013)

lade dir mal bitte CPU-Z herunter und schaue was für eine Kernspannung anliegt, die könnte u.U. auch zu deinen Temperaturen beitragen


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

ne aktuelle CoreTemp variante, die den CPU wenigstens unterstützt, könnte vlt auch schon was anderes anzeigen.

UPDATEN!!!!


----------



## Kununa (3. Juli 2013)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, was falsch läuft aber 90° ist viel zu viel. Welche Lüfter benutzt du denn? Die einfachste Lösung ist aber ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## Tomior (3. Juli 2013)

Danke für die raschen Antworten!

Habe genug WLP aufgetragen und auch den Sitz des Kühlers überprüft.

Zur Core Voltage, der Prozessor übertaktet sich beim Prime95-Test automatisch auf 3800 MHz wobei der Core Voltage auf 1,220 V angehoben wird (habe einen Screenshot angefügt).

Ich benutz als Lüfter den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (140mm Alpenföhn Wingboost 2).


----------



## belugma (3. Juli 2013)

Im Hardwareluxx haben viele gemeint, wenn der Anpressdruck des Kühlers erhöht würde, würden die Temps im Durchschnitt bis zu 15 Grad sogar fallen. Probier das mal aus, wenn nicht, kommste am köpfen nicht rum


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

du solltest mal die kernspannung manuell frstlegen denn mit 1,22v legt dein board zu viel an um die 3,8ghz zu erreichen. mit der spannung solltest ja schon locker die 4,5GHz erreichen


----------



## Tomior (3. Juli 2013)

Danke, ja werde versuchen den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen 

the.hai:  welche Kernspannung soll ich manuell einstellen?


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juli 2013)

Bei Haswell ist wie "belugma" schon sagt ein sehr hoher Anpressdruck wichtig! Bitte versuche die Schrauben des Kühler ein wenig fester zu ziehen, jedoch nicht zu fest..


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

Tomior schrieb:


> Danke, ja werde versuchen den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen
> 
> the.hai:  welche Kernspannung soll ich manuell einstellen?


 
Na die Core Voltage!

Vcore, Kernspannung und wie man sie halt noch nennen kann^^


1,22 ist viel zu viel für diesen Takt. 1,18 sollte schon dicke reichn, probier dich mal aus. aber per offset runterarbeiten und nicht manuell festsetzen,. dazu gibt es genug tutorials!


----------



## Tomior (3. Juli 2013)

Okey Danke somit ist alles klar! 

Edit.: Die Lösung meines Problems war, dass ich den Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset um 150 mV gesenkt habe. Diese Einstellung ist bei meinem System stabil. 
Das tolle daran ist, dass die CPU unter Last (3,8 Ghz) nur noch 57-60 Grad warm wird.


----------



## xXenermaXx (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe, ich darf deinen Thread missbrauchen. Ich hab gestern meinen PC zusammengebaut (endlich mal den E6700 abgelöst^^) und nach einigen Problemen mit Festplatten etc. läuft er jetzt, nur viel zu heiß. Hab auch den 4670K und 'n Noctua NH D14 auf 'nem Gigabyte Z87X D3H. Hab' die WLP (~3 Jahre alte Arctic MX-3 mit Haltbarkeitsangabe für 8J) so dünn aufgetragen, dass man die Schrift noch durchscheinen sehen konnte. Übertaktet ist er nicht und hat laut CPU-Z 'ne Spannung von 1.17V angelegt.

€: Temps liegen bei ~90°C hab jetzt die Spannung auf 1.17V gefixt (hat eben mal 1,26 angezeigt o0 )


----------



## ratmal86 (19. Juli 2013)

Paste zu dünn aufgetragen?
Ich mache immer ein X und verteile die WLP mit einer Spachtel. Die Schrift sah ich jedoch nie durchschimmern.


----------



## Tomior (19. Juli 2013)

Klar  ich würde aber den core volt testweise auf ca 1,0 Volt absenken. Dein System sollte mit dem standarttakt dann noch flüssig laufen.


----------



## xXenermaXx (19. Juli 2013)

Danke hab halt mal gelesen, man solle das metall noch durchschimmern sehn o: - meinst du 1.0V reicht aus? ich lass das eigtl immer gern das board regeln, weils dann im idle die spannung senkt.


----------



## Tomior (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn du den cpu voltage auf automatisch lässt und die Spannung per offset runterregelst senkt dein board auch die Spannung runter wenn die cpu nicht ausgelastet ist. Teste einfach aus um wieviel mV du heruntergehen kannst (dann einfach die Einstellung per prime95 testen)


----------



## xXenermaXx (19. Juli 2013)

habs nochmal auf -150mw gestellt. ergebnis, absturz mit bluescreen und immernoch temps bei +-85°C -.- werd ich ihn wohl doch nochmal auseinander nehmen müssen.

€: da gabs mit meinem alten E6700 ja weniger probleme. ~.~

€²: hab ihn nochmal auseinander genommen und die noctua wlp aufgetragen und zwar, nach einigen versuchen mit flächiger verteilung und abdruckvergleich am kühler, einfach mit einem tropfen in der mitte und den mit dem kühler verteilt. resultat zwischen 20°C und 30°C niedrigeren temps unter last.


----------



## raphael-s (21. September 2013)

hi bin neu hir und habe nen 4670k mit msi z87 g45 gaming  samt einem macho rev 2 und temp liegen  bei idel bei 3,8 ghz oc takt bei 33grad, und unter last 3d mark (alle marks  also 11,13 oder vantage ) werden es laut core temp  und aida 64 bit  nur 58 grad .. beim prime 95 das gleiche +- 7 grad
ka ob ich irgend eine neue  version erwischthabe oder so ...


----------



## Tim1974 (21. September 2013)

Hab das gerade mal alles gelesen, weil ich auch überlege mit ein Haswell-System zusammenzubauen. Woher soll man denn wissen, wie fest man die Schrauben anziehen sollte, ohne Drehmomentschlüssel?
Gibt es denn Kühler, wo man es nicht verkehrt machen kann?


----------



## raphael-s (21. September 2013)

also nach fest kommt ab .. ^^  na ja eik kannste kaum nen zu festen  anpresdruck ereichen auser du machst es falsch also bau teile vertauschen...  Ps 1155 ,1156 und 1150  die gleichen masse haben


----------



## MoritzK (17. November 2013)

Also ich bin zur Zeit bei einem max Multipl. von 46 mit 1,39 V und erreiche mit einem Corsair H80i auf Standart eine Temp. von um die 80 Grad bei Prime95


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

1,39V sind viiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu viel. Da grillst du dir noch die CPU.
Bleib bei *maximal *1,25V für den Alltag, wenn dir das Leben deiner CPU lieb ist!


----------



## MoritzK (18. November 2013)

Hätte vielleicht dazu sagen sollen das er eben nur unter absoluter Volllast auf 1,39 springt. Aber Danke für die Antwort


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2013)

Das ist auch dann eindeutig zu viel, versuch einfach unter 1,3 Volt zu bleiben, dann bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MoritzK (19. November 2013)

So, bin jetzt bei einem Multiplikator von 47 bei 1,26 V. Passt doch oder? Kann mir noch einer erklären was der VR Efficiency Mode ist? Evtl. der Energiesparmodus bei geringer Auslastung? Sorry für die vielleicht etwas dumme Frage ^^


----------



## adrian321 (28. November 2013)

Hallo,

in meinem neuen System ist auch ein Alpenföhn Brocken 2, ein Intel Core i5 4670K, sowie ein MSI z87 g-45 gaming verbaut. Mein CPU wird unter Prime95 auch ca. 90 Grad heiß, was ja viel zu viel ist. Wie kann ich das im Bios ändern? Es steht zwar sicher schon im Thead, leider bin ich auf dem Gebiet der "Schrauber" noch sehr neu.


Soeben habe ich den Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset um 150 mv gesenkt, was ja helfen soll, bei mir gab es aber nur einen Bluescreen. Der CPU läuft unter Volllast mit einer Spannung von 1,1970 Volt. Ist das im normalen Bereich? Eigentlich müsste der Brocken 2 meinen CPU ohne OC doch kühl halten?


----------



## Salbeihonig (28. November 2013)

Mein 4670k wird bei Prime95(27.9) mit einem Mugen 3 nur maximal 55 grad warm und das bei 4GHz und gefixter spannung auf 1,11V da kann bei dir Irgendwas nicht stimmen. Fix doch mal die CPU-Spannung so niedrig wie möglich (bei MSi der Overridemode) und schalte mal den Turbo ab den braucht man in der Regel eh nicht wenn du dann immer noch so hohe Temps hast scheint der kühler nicht richtig zu sitzen oder nen Problem mit der WLP vorzuliegen.


----------



## adrian321 (28. November 2013)

Hallo,

die Spannung ist aber ok, oder? Weiteres habe ich am Wochenende vor, den CPU-Kühler etwas fester zuzuschrauben, da ich soeben bemerkt habe, dass die Schrauben die den Anpressdruck bestimmen, noch nicht beim Anschlag sind.


----------



## adrian321 (28. November 2013)

Hallo,


hier noch ein Screenshot von GPU-Z, während die CPU unter Last war.


----------



## Tomior (28. November 2013)

Versuch doch mal den CPU Voltage zu senken, da kannst du ca. (meiner Erfahrung nach wenn du nicht übertaktest) um 100mvolt runtergehen.


----------



## adrian321 (29. November 2013)

Hallo

kann ich die Spannung in dem MSI extreme utility ändern, und wo, muss ich da noch andere Einstellung ändern? Als ich das letzte mal änderungen vornehmen wollte, gab es einen ansehnlichen Bluescreen.


----------



## Salbeihonig (29. November 2013)

Mach das  am besten im Bios wie das geht steht im Haswell Overcklocking Thread da wird auch jeder Eintrag im MSI Bios erklärt.


----------



## adrian321 (29. November 2013)

Hallo,

@Salbeihonig

Grundsätzlich ist die Spannung schon ok, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. November 2013)

adrian321 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Salbeihonig
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist die Spannung schon ok, oder etwa nicht?



Spannung ist voll im grünen Bereich ....dein kühler wird nicht richtig sitzen


----------



## Salbeihonig (29. November 2013)

Ich finde die Spannung schon etwas hoch für den Standarttakt. Klar killen wird das die CPU nicht aber weniger Spannung würde auch ne geringere Temperatur bedeuten.


----------



## adrian321 (29. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich liegt es am CPU-Kühler, der zu leicht verschraubt ist. Kann es bei einer Spannungssenkung der CPU auch zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## Salbeihonig (29. November 2013)

Bekommst halt einen Bluescreen und musst die Spannung wieder etwas erhöhen aber kaputt geht es nur bei zu hoher Spannung.


----------



## adrian321 (29. November 2013)

Hallo,


@Salbeihonig

Ich habe mich soeben etwas informiert und es könnte sein, dass ich zuviel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen habe. Laut einigen Berichten soll zu viel Wärmeleitpaste eher isolieren als leiten.


----------



## alex_strauss1996 (29. Dezember 2013)

Da ich das gleiche Problem hatte wie viele hier (i5 4670k non OC, mit prime95 90-92°C) habe ich mir alle Tipps durchgelesen!

Der Tipp mit der Vcore senken, schien mir am logischten und einfachsten (WLP hatte ich 100%ig nicht zu viel, und zu wenig ist "fast" unmöglich)!

Vcore war bisher unter prime95 immer auf 1,222V, habe diese nun auf 1,10V im Bios gesenkt, und den Boost-Mode deaktiviert, nun liegt laut CPU-Z die max Vcore bei 1,05V und das System läuft non OC ohne Probleme seit einigen Stunden unter prime95, kommt aber nicht mehr über 66-67°C hinaus. Dies finde ich für einen Haswell i5 eigentlich im normalen Bereich!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Lg Alex


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde prime95 nicht so aussagekräftig und nutze fast nur noch IntelBurnTestv2.54. Bei prime95 gibt es mehrere Streßtestmethoden, bei mir wurde die CPU bei SmallFFTs am heißesten, manchmal bis zu ca. 78°C, was aber dann nur der Maximalwert war, die Durschnittswerte lagen deutlich drunter. Ich habe aber festgestellt, daß manchmal einfach Windows neu booten und den Test wiederholen mir ca. 4-6 °C niedrigere Temperaturen brachte.
In-place large FFTs hingegen brachte bei mir deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen, meist so um die 65°C Maximalwert.
Bei IntelBurnTest hab ich keine so großen Unterschiede bemerkt und die Temperaturen gingen oft noch ein wenig höher als bei Prime95.

Es gab aber bisher niemanden der mir sagen konnte/wollte, daß knapp 80°C Kerntemperatur auf dem heißesten Kern und als Maximalwert schon problematisch für einen Haswell-i7 wären. Bei normalen Anwendungen Spielen bleibt meiner meist bei 48-55°C Maximaltemperatur, selbst beim Videoencoden.

Insgesamt muß man wohl aber sagen, daß all diese Werte nicht so wahnsinnig genau sind und es durchaus deutliche Schwankungen durch Messungenauigkeiten oder andere Einflussfaktoren (z.B. Raumtemperatur) geben kann.

Meine VCore liegt im BIOS bei 1.034 Volt. Laut CPU-Z schwankt sie unter Windows zwischen ca. 1.109 und 1.178 Volt, wobei nicht zu ersehen ist, daß sie bei starker Belastung steigt, sie bewegt sich zwischen diesen Werte ständig auf und ab.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (30. Dezember 2013)

*@Tim36*  Könntest ja im Bios die VCore zunächst einmal fixed auf 1,05V setzen und dann testen. Ohne OC bei Standardtakt könnte das sogar mit um und bei 1,00V laufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Dezember 2013)

ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> *@Tim36*  Könntest ja im Bios die VCore zunächst einmal fixed auf 1,05V setzen und dann testen. Ohne OC bei Standardtakt könnte das sogar mit um und bei 1,00V laufen.


 
OC mache ich sowieso nicht, weil mein i7-4770K schon mit Standardtakt mehr als genug Leistung für alles hat was ich damit machen will. Ich würde die VCore schon noch etwas runterstellen, allerdings will ich nicht direkt untertakten, weil man dadurch meines Wissens nach auch die Garantie verlieren kann. Wenn ich also wüßte, was der niedrigste zulässige Takt ist und wo ich den einstelle, würde ich das schon mal probieren.
Es gibt ja im BIOS bzw. UEFI viele Möglichkeiten die Spannungen zu verändern, da verliere ich schnell den Überblick (offset, adaptiv usw. und auch die Cache Spannungen kann man wohl gesondern einstellen).
Außerdem finde ich wie gesagt keine Infos über den von Intel empfohlenen oder vorgeschriebenen Wert für VCore für meine CPU.

Wenn ich einen festen Wert einstelle, würde aber der Energieverbrauch etwas steigen, wenn der PC im idle ist, oder?


----------

